# Bad reviews of Vancouver Film School



## Stu Marks

I have the other threads on this site about VFS, and have read some of the bad reviews floating around the net, but I am wondering if there is anyone here that actually has gone there? Because the negative reviews I have read, I must admit, just sound like they are disgruntled students who discovered they didn't have what it takes, so decided to bash the school. It sounded like they expected the school to turn them into an instant million dollar filmmaker, who would step out of the program only to be briskly swept away to Hollywood to start making major motion pictures. And a lot of the major arguements were "Oh, why go to VFS, they haven't had anyone famous graduate from their program." What does that have to do with anything, especially when the school is relatively young. Just because someone famous did well after going to a school doesn't make you a shoe in for the industry (well, there are some people who think also that just because Taratino didn't go to film school that they, too don't have to). Anyway, I just want to know if anyone actually went to this school, or recommend any other courses in Canada. I'm tired of people just reviewing schools based on who went there and such nonsense. I'm not interested in following in anyone's footsteps. In fact, one of my biggest pet peeves is when people ask me "So you want to be the next Steven Spielberg?". I don't want to be the next Spielberg, I want to be the first Stu Marks. So does anyone have an _intelligent_ review of VFS, or I guess any others?


----------



## Stu Marks

I have the other threads on this site about VFS, and have read some of the bad reviews floating around the net, but I am wondering if there is anyone here that actually has gone there? Because the negative reviews I have read, I must admit, just sound like they are disgruntled students who discovered they didn't have what it takes, so decided to bash the school. It sounded like they expected the school to turn them into an instant million dollar filmmaker, who would step out of the program only to be briskly swept away to Hollywood to start making major motion pictures. And a lot of the major arguements were "Oh, why go to VFS, they haven't had anyone famous graduate from their program." What does that have to do with anything, especially when the school is relatively young. Just because someone famous did well after going to a school doesn't make you a shoe in for the industry (well, there are some people who think also that just because Taratino didn't go to film school that they, too don't have to). Anyway, I just want to know if anyone actually went to this school, or recommend any other courses in Canada. I'm tired of people just reviewing schools based on who went there and such nonsense. I'm not interested in following in anyone's footsteps. In fact, one of my biggest pet peeves is when people ask me "So you want to be the next Steven Spielberg?". I don't want to be the next Spielberg, I want to be the first Stu Marks. So does anyone have an _intelligent_ review of VFS, or I guess any others?


----------



## GNHoward

I was looking into VFS for a while, though mainly as a writer. I had read a lot of the same negative comments on the web, but wanted a clear, unbiased opinion of the writing program in particular. I asked their admissions advisor if they could put me in contact with any alumni or current students, and received numbers for alumni who also currently develope marketing for the program. This tells me they're likely not interested in prospective students developing a clear impression of the school. It turned me off, anyway.


----------



## Hill Dawson Kane

I was lokking into VFS myself but I've decided to go to Capilano College instead (still in Vancouver) simply because I heard nothin really good about VFS and I talked to some people who went to Cap. and had much better things to say about it.  So if ur going into grade 12 this year and wanna know how it is gimme an email in 6 months (assuming I haven't flunked out) and I'll tell you about it, wasn't hard at all to get into, as you can see by my film that I used as my main portfolio piece.

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR> "So you want to be the next Steven Spielberg?"  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oh god I hate that!  I usually fire back at them and say I wanna be the next "Fellini or Godard or Stu Marks" and they have no idea who I'm talking about and shut up.


----------



## liptrick

Hey guys...if you're looking to attend any Vancouver Art/Film/Design schools and want to hear directly from alumni about their experiences check out

http://www.artschoolreviews.ca.

There are indepth page long reviews of the film programs in Vancouver.

More specifically here is one of the vfs film production program
http://www.artschoolreviews.ca...r-of-film-production.

BCIT FilmFlex
http://www.artschoolreviews.ca...views/bcit/film-flex

Capilano Motion Picture Production
http://www.artschoolreviews.ca...n-picture-production


----------



## mike12345

You can take look one of their project in VFS. This is the Behind the Scenes video shows some of the great experiences they had when producing the HP Lovecraft short film "The Rats in the Walls".http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAKEX0vt6O8 or you can go to check their facebook get some information.


----------



## Javacat4d

Yes I am a student at VFS I am in DCA 26, and yes the school is waste of money and time


----------



## Jserpe

Does anyone know something about the sound program at vfs?
Or any good film school with a decent sound program?


----------



## janegoodall

VFS no matter what changes you make to the school won't make a difference it isn't the school but the teachers and what you teach. This school is nothing but a revolving door they don't inspire you to want to act but only to get you to spend more money for the full year lol WHAT A SHAME  WHAT A WASTE.I went to VFS acting program, 10 grand BTW, and it was horrible vie relized its mainly for people who want to relive there glory days of high school. My experience was where the teachers kiss the popular kids ass but if you weren't popular they didn't bother so much with you and it was exactly like re-living high school for me I cried a lot there. So if your a rebel and have a true artist soul not a doosh-bag sheep snob then your'll have a shitty time and feel very left out. When I went there I expected to do a lot of plays but no. The whole time I was there it was basically just jumping around and them asking about stuff you can never use and remember, and them talking about there acting days, think about it these teachers are people who didn't make it what right do they have to teach acting or to say what is acting? plus one of the teachers lived in my area and when I asked for some advice about school she ignore me the teachers there aren't artist there SCAM ARTIST!. VFS IS NOTHING BUT A SCAM you learn more when your in high school plays! DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY. SCAM SCAM SCAM Vancouver Film School should be shut down ! Very Freaking Shittay School is there real logo.


----------



## gilbay

If you are looking for a good sound program, I'd recommend my university Cal State Long Beach.

There isn't a bonufied, glorious sound program here, but it does fall into the production department. Plus being a sound anything will get you incredible experience since no one else is into sound. Plus we have great equipment which was only used by two students last year, what a waste.

Plus state universities are cheaper than UC's or private schools. So if money is an issue, or you are saving for grad school like me, definitely try it out, or call someone in the department, you'll find a lot of great info and insight. 

Hope it helps.


----------

